

Go lanuage performance test vs C, Erlang and Java - TimYang
http://timyang.net/programming/c-erlang-java-performance/

======
rnicholson
Isn't a little early to be doing performance comparisons for Go?

------
uriel
This is just silly, he is testing more the performance of the http server
implementations than that of the languages they are implemented in.

Also, he didn't even set GOMAXPROCS, so the results are completely
meaningless.

